# Have you ever gone home for a nooner?



## canadagoose (Oct 6, 2017)

Does this really happen?


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

I totally would if noonerpartner and myself and "home" were close enough to make it happen.


----------



## frazil (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol, I read this as,



thejulie_PE said:


> I would totally noonerpartner myself if "home" were close enough to make it happen.


:laugh:


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

frazil said:


> Lol, I read this as,
> 
> :laugh:


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL I mean.....


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 7, 2017)

I have.  Or even noonerpartner come to my work and we find a secluded place!  That too.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 8, 2017)

Not yet. The wife and I have different work schedules. Pre-work sessions are on the table though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Pre-work sessions are on the table though.


People eat there!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 9, 2017)

csb said:


> People eat there!


Isn't that part of the session?


----------



## Voomie (Oct 9, 2017)

We normally clear the table first.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 9, 2017)

Plenty of times.


----------



## Freon (Oct 9, 2017)

Today?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe.....


----------

